# Is PCT really important?



## RussianAnimal (Jul 27, 2017)

Starting to question the idea of PCT post cycle

Why not just drop to TRT doses for a while and train at that instead of going through hell with a PCT to only come out the other end with low test levels?


----------



## Yaya (Jul 27, 2017)

Sprinkle a little Clomid for a few weeks and eat a lot 

That's all folks


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 27, 2017)

RussianAnimal said:


> Starting to question the idea of PCT post cycle
> 
> Why not just drop to TRT doses for a while and train at that instead of going through hell with a PCT to only come out the other end with low test levels?



Uhhhh not everyone is on trt and actually do come off and let their levels get back to normal. 

Of course blasting and cruising is much more fun but not everyone does it.


----------



## RussianAnimal (Jul 27, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Uhhhh not everyone is on trt and actually do come off and let their levels get back to normal.
> 
> Of course blasting and cruising is much more fun but not everyone does it.




I've thought about taking that into consideration and running a proper PCT one day. I have been told it isn't really worth it since you would be going through hell just to get to some low test level.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 27, 2017)

RussianAnimal said:


> I've thought about taking that into consideration and running a proper PCT one day. I have been told it isn't really worth it since you would be going through hell just to get to some low test level.



Well how long have u been on? Guys most definitely get their levels back to normal ranges after pct. Not 100% but more do than not. The longer your on the lower your chances are of getting them back to normal ranges.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jul 27, 2017)

Guys in the 60's, 70's, 80's, 90's never needed PCT....And they turned out to be just fine......


----------



## RussianAnimal (Jul 27, 2017)

Flyingdragon said:


> Guys in the 60's, 70's, 80's, 90's never needed PCT....And they turned out to be just fine......



I would take that with a grain of salt, they had no idea what they were doing in those days and from the early era they most likely ran less gear than we see some stacking today.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jul 27, 2017)

Had no idea what they were doing?  I disagree, they knew exactly what they were doing.  The bodies from the 90's that stepped on stage look similar to todays guys on stage.  The only difference is today people take more gear, train less, eat more shit....



RussianAnimal said:


> I would take that with a grain of salt, they had no idea what they were doing in those days and from the early era they most likely ran less gear than we see some stacking today.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 27, 2017)

Its sounds like you're just looking for justification to u wanting to stay on. Which is fine just know that it isn't necessary.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 27, 2017)

Flyingdragon said:


> Guys in the 60's, 70's, 80's, 90's never needed PCT....And they turned out to be just fine......



Not to mention running many cycles of Nandeca Anabol Anavar & winstrol without test ....

Not saying I'd do it again knowing what I know now but been there done that without a hitch


----------



## Dan.F (Dec 29, 2017)

Hcg blast followed by clomid nolva has been the best pct for me.


----------

